# Last weekends milling - Mahagony, Burl Mango and Sea Grape



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Jan 6, 2019)

Just some eye candy

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 6, 2019)

You shouldn't do that to us!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 6, 2019)

That mango is ridiculous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 6, 2019)

Wow.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 6, 2019)

That's not even right!


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 6, 2019)

Never heard of Sea Grape, but it sure is quite the sight to behold! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 6, 2019)

Very nice stuff, the Sea Grape looks awesome! Tony


----------



## Tim Carter (Jan 7, 2019)

The Sea Grape is really nice if you can keep it from splitting and moving. It's very difficult to dry.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jan 7, 2019)

Awesome looking wood. Love that Mango.


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Jan 7, 2019)

That sea grape is super hard wood. I will make some pen blanks for folks here out of it and the mango

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Alex Beck (Feb 12, 2019)

Man, you got it made. Tropical hardwood, ocean in the backdrop, all the rum you can drink, don't think I can top all that. Side note, I started using Fluid Film on alot of my equipment, its the only lubricant and rust preventative that stays put and almost eliminates rust. If your having problems w/ the salt spray, give it a try. I buy it by the gallon for about $40 off EBAY.


----------



## NeilYeag (Feb 12, 2019)

Nice view from your "shop"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 12, 2019)

NeilYeag said:


> Nice view from your "shop"


It’s funny but I sometimes forget bout the view.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 13, 2019)

MarksCaribbeanWoodworks said:


> That sea grape is super hard wood. I will make some pen blanks for folks here out of it and the mango



Mark,

I'd be interested in a 'Mango' blank big enough for a reference sample for the xylerium. Species specific would be nice. Do you have any burl without spalt too. Having one of each would be a great teaching tool / prop. Seasoned samples finish at 3" x 6" x 1/2".


----------



## NeilYeag (Feb 13, 2019)

MarksCaribbeanWoodworks said:


> It’s funny but I sometimes forget bout the view.



Now I think my view is boring just, coconut palms and rice fields in the distance ha.


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 14, 2019)

Cool, I have a Seagrape guitar top and back started. Tough to dry, tough to cut... The other 2 woods are nice and easy for you to make up for it though.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 14, 2019)

The turners on here love the mango but I love the West Indies mahogany. That is amazing furniture wood and so hard to find. Is there a local market for it in the islands?


----------

